# Picking up at Dodger Stadium after a game



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Wound up near Dodger Stadium tonight. Got a couple of pings to pick up there after a game, which I declined. I'm not sure they will even let you up there against the traffic coming out. Besides it would probably take forever to find the person and get back out. 

Uber should let people know they can take a shuttle to Union Station or walk down the hill to Sunset Blvd to get a car.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Something similar happened to me at the Greek Theatre the other night. Impossible situation I foolishly tried to see through. Makes one seriously question the mentality of a few certain riders. Are we magicians after all? Never been so honked at in all my life. Never again.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I did a Greek pickup one night. I got lucky and was able to get the guy to walk down to the furthest point I could go right where they made me turn out of the area. Wouldn't do it again after a concert though.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Here was my justification response to Uber, fearing I get dinged for it:
"Hi, Cancellation due to crowd of thousands (yes, THOUSANDS) let out of a concert w/ zero communication from client after two attempts (all the terrible reception could manage at this location: T-Mobile at The Greek Theatre) to contact rider to gain a fix on her position during mass exit from concert. I shouted as well and there was nowhere to properly stop a car either. Very un-clear thinking on client's part.
An impossible situation."


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a similar one Saturday night. The Mariners game had just ended and ping. Right next to the stadium. I took it because it was 75% prime time and I just wanted to give it a try, not having picked up down there before.

After a few calls and some traffic getting there I was able to get them to walk towards me as I creeped along in traffic. Once they got into the car it took about 20 minutes to get on the highway heading towards their house. It ended up being my highest fare of the night as it was a fairly long ride as well as the time and 75% prime time.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Me and my ball and chains walk down N. Vermont Ave from the Greek after a concert, all the way to Los Feliz Blvd. to hail an UberX. Its actually a very pleasant walk down the hill.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Me and my ball and chains walk down N. Vermont Ave from the Greek after a concert, all the way to Los Feliz Blvd. to hail an UberX. Its actually a very pleasant walk down the hill.


That takes common sense. Something many riders don't have.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Just to reopen this discussion really quick:

I got pinged for a pickup at Dodger Stadium after a game, and was allowed into the lot without a hassle. Where the hassle came in was having to drive all the way around to the back of the stadium where the pavilions were to pick up my passengers and then come back out.

So yes, you can go in, but expect it to take a good 20-30 minutes to leave.


----------

